# Winch not working



## Johnny_patrol (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey, been working on my ranva winch and have had some trouble getting it to work! I have 12v going onto the control box but only 3.6v coming out!!!
I was getting ticking sound when I started trying to get it to work, it was jammed and not free spinning, I have since unjammed it, but now nothing no tick no nothing! 
Is there a way to fix this or do I need to replace the control box?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

There is so much to electrical troubleshooting. Need a lot more info. Problems like these are hard for me to diagnose online.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try by passing the switch and putting the winch hot right to the battery and see if it moves w/ out any problem.

If so it's probably the switch or the solenoid. Solenoid's are bad about going out, especially if they've been submerged.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Winch not working?
Is she at least collecting unemployment 😁


----------

